# YANMAR 186D FRONT PTO SHAFT DISCS, PN 194446-83260



## SHAWNMG (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey all, I am looking for the Front PTO shaft discs and cannot locate them anywhere. Would anyone know where I could find them used or new does not matter, just looking for them. The PN that I was able to locate is 194446-83260. Looking for 4 of them. Feel free to email me with any advice. Can these be made? They seem to be made of some kind of plastic or composite material? Thank you all for your input.

[email protected]


----------



## SHAWNMG (Jul 8, 2020)

My profile picture are the discs that I am looking for, if this helps?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SHAWNMG said:


> Hey all, I am looking for the Front PTO shaft discs and cannot locate them anywhere. Would anyone know where I could find them used or new does not matter, just looking for them. The PN that I was able to locate is 194446-83260. Looking for 4 of them. Feel free to email me with any advice. Can these be made? They seem to be made of some kind of plastic or composite material? Thank you all for your input.


Shawn, sent you an invite to the Yanmar Groups too. Both this site and the YTOG got you covered. See the MANUALS tab at the top. Tractor > CUT > look for your model number in the scrolling list of manuals.  

As for having the parts made, there are Yanmar parts fabricators.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The most likely to have those would be Gary Jamieson. https://www.chamberofcommerce.com/u...en-equipment/26724911-jamiesons-tractor-sales


----------

